# Rapido 7065+



## 109481 (Jan 25, 2008)

Just heard today from Brownhills that our shiny new 7065+ arrived yesterday afternoon
It was ready for collection at the Mayenne factory on the 21st ( exactly the date that Brownhils said it would be ready)
We are picking it up on the 10th March
So congratulations to Brownhills, they deserve a better press
Skimbo


----------



## pepandspice (May 1, 2005)

skimbo said:


> Just heard today from Brownhills that our shiny new 7065+ arrived yesterday afternoon
> It was ready for collection at the Mayenne factory on the 21st ( exactly the date that Brownhils said it would be ready)
> We are picking it up on the 10th March
> So congratulations to Brownhills, they deserve a better press
> Skimbo


Hi Skimbo,

credit where its due that's what I always say. If I were you I would post this under company reports entitled Brownhills. See if you get any replies then, as your thread is extremely quiet at the moment.
Pepandspice.


----------

